# Legion Novel : No Spoilers please



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I just started Legion and well I know nothing of Alpha legion other than they are in the DoW game.

I have to say I'm completely lost in this book its a bit frustrating I've at least been able to catch up in the other novels but I'm on page 67 its not getting any better, there seems to be a race called Geno's and there is so much subterfuge I don't know if I'm reading about the Alien race that they are trying to kill or some form of mutant string of humans.... 

Does this book ever make sense? Or is my lack of Alpha Legion lore the reason I'm stumbling along.


----------



## Dragonoth (Jan 12, 2008)

I had no knowledge of Alpha Legion before I read it. It was confusing at first but I started understanding it and it ended up being a great book. It will start making sense after a while.

The Geno's are not a race, they are a regiment of the Imperial Army, Bronzi and Soneka are the two main guys in the story other than John, their captains of the Geno's. The enemy is the Nurthene, they are human, like a few of the other worlds in previous books. And John is human, but he isn't Imperial or Nurthene, hes trying to find a way to get inside the Alpha legion and talk to their leader.


Hopefully that made some more sense and didn't really spoil anything, just keep reading, it does get really good.


----------

